# Von Pookies new dress!



## fairwinds (Aug 25, 2004)

Our own knight in shining armour. Ready to stop any evil at the front door.

Go Pookie go!


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes, but can she make this one dance as well as some of her others have?


----------



## TommyGun (Aug 25, 2004)

I think she had to put on the armor.  She might take some flak for this lounge v 2.      J/K VP...please don't delete my post!


----------



## dipsmom (Aug 26, 2004)

I do like the new look but I will miss "de skunk".  How about an armoured skunk?  Oh...that's right.  A skunk doesn't need armour...


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 26, 2004)

Ok, I'm stupid. I *completely* forgot about changing my avatar. I was wondering what the "armor" comments were about 

For the record at any rate, the avatar change had nothing to do with this. I just felt like changing it.

(And it was a badger, not a skunk  )


----------



## dipsmom (Aug 26, 2004)

Sorry for the animal id.  Most of us southerner's have never seen a badger...only skunks.  We have the 2 legged and 4 legged variety here is South Carolina.


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't think I've ever seen a badger, either. I know it was a badger, though. It's from this.


Edit: And it doesn't have the big tail


----------



## -sam (Aug 26, 2004)

Von Pookie said:
			
		

> (And it was a badger, not a skunk  )



And goodness knows we don't need no steenking badgers. 

-sam


----------



## TommyGun (Aug 26, 2004)

-sam said:
			
		

> And goodness knows we don't need no steenking badgers.
> 
> -sam


And turtles are natures natural suction cups!


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 26, 2004)

And today we're teaching poodles how to fly!

Ah, where would this generation be without Weird Al?


----------



## TommyGun (Aug 26, 2004)

Von Pookie said:
			
		

> And today we're teaching poodles how to fly!
> 
> Ah, where would this generation be without Weird Al?


A sad, sad lonely place where people never asked what was inside the mystery box, and showed no love to their mop!!!


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 26, 2004)

...or got to drink from the firehose...


----------



## -sam (Aug 26, 2004)

Von Pookie said:
			
		

> ...or got to drink from the firehose...



Or enjoy the subtle delicacy of the Twinkie-wiener sandwiche!

-sam


----------

